# IPv6:  RAs from multiple sources not in routing table



## bluknight (Jan 28, 2018)

Ok, I have to be doing something stupid here.  Running IPv6 with SLAAC, and I have two routers on the subnet (one for my default route, one for a couple of discrete routes over a VPN-like tunnel config). My default router/gateway does SLAAC fine, and I find my default route in the table without a problem.  My more discrete routes (a /48 and a /64) never make it into the kernel routing table no matter what I do.  tcpdump is showing the traffic on the wire, and other machines (Linux) are accepting the routes fine (after having to set a kernel parameter to allow RAs with a prefix length > 0 and from a link-local v6 address). 

I can't be the only one trying to do something harebrained like this, can I?  Someone want to give me some pointers?


----------

